# upgrade (9.1 to 9.2)



## polhallen (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi all  Sorry for the question (I'm a new freebsd FreeBSD user).

Having FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE , must I upgrade to 9.2 for security updates or can I keep 9.1-RELEASE?

*T*hanks*.*


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually, FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE is an extended support release and will get security fixes for longer than 9.2-RELEASE.  It's up to you if the new features are worth hitting each point release.  http://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html


----------

